# Logi startowe

## Xywa

Witam,

Po ostatnim emerge pojawia mi się jakiś błąd (ostrzeżenie) podczas startu systemu. Chciałbym dokładnie poczytać co się stało (jest tam coś o The device-mapper init script) ale za szybko to znika, więc mam pytanie w którym pliku są logi startowe żeby to dokładnie poczytać(chodzi mi dokładnie o to samo co widzę na ekranie podczas startu)? Próbowałem przejrzeć /var/logs/dmesg ale nie znalazłem tam tego komunikatu. Gdzie tego szukac?

----------

## SlashBeast

naciśnij shift+PageUp to przeczytasz to co się wcześniej pojawiło.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> naciśnij shift+PageUp to przeczytasz to co się wcześniej pojawiło.

 

OK. A jakbym chciał to skopiować, żeby np. wstawić na forum? Gdy przełacze się na drugą konsole, i powróce na pierwszą shift+PageUp już mi nie działa, a po drugie, chyba gdzieś to w logach jest?

----------

## SlashBeast

odpal wcześniej gpm'a, zaznacz tekst z błędem, przejdz na drugą konsolę i wklej.

----------

## largo3

 */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   

> # rc_logger launches a logging daemon to log the entire rc process to
> 
> # /var/log/rc.log
> 
> rc_logger="YES"

 

----------

## Bialy

 *largo3 wrote:*   

>  */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   # rc_logger launches a logging daemon to log the entire rc process to
> 
> # /var/log/rc.log
> 
> rc_logger="YES" 

 

Ciekawe ja takiej sekcji nie mam w /etc/rc.conf  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SlashBeast

inna wersja baselayout/openrc albo nie zrobiłeś dispatch-conf. Ja mam.

----------

## quosek

a jaka wersje masz baselayouta ? bo ja w baselayout-1.12.11.1  tez nie mam tej sekcji (a nie ukrywam, ze by byla przydatna czasami)

----------

## Drwisz

Baselayout zapewne 2.0 i openrc 0.2.*

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## quosek

to jeszcze troszke sobie poczekam na ten feature ;(

----------

## SlashBeast

Zamiast plakac zupgraduj sobie baselayout i openrc.

----------

## Qlawy

albo użyj RC_BOOTLOG="yes" w połączeniu z app-admin/showconsole - podobno działa  :Wink:  ewentualnie jak to jest już w trakcie inita to możesz użyć scroll lock

----------

